# Another issue with compaq CQ60 on XP



## elek (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello all,
After deciding to downgrade my laptop compaq presario CQ60-101ER i had some tough time while looking for drivers for XP.
Fortunately i've found this thread on the forum http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-need-driver-for-cq60-309828.html which made a great contribution to my final success. So for the moment i have almost all devices in my device manager up and running except WLan network controller.
I tried to use drivers from the post but didn't succeed. I believe the problem was that those drivers are for the "Atheros" vendor and my laptop has broadcom. Would you please advice what drivers should i use to enable wi-fi on my laptop? 
many thanks in advance, any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
I am glad to hear the thread helped you.
Try this driver for you Broadcom WLAN:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-61972-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

Lewt me know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## elek (Dec 19, 2008)

yeap, it works just out of the box!!
thanks a lot for help, you do a great job here!
and since i'm already writing this reply let me ask you one more question - i've just tried to enable support of my vertical scroll bar on the touch pad (actually the rest from the features on the keyboard work fine without any intervention) by installing driver downloaded from http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...n&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3822841&os=228&lang=en. After reboot all input devices has halted so i was only able to use external mouse. After looking at the device manager i found that keyboard device appeared with error.
Could you please advice why the system behaived like this?


----------



## elek (Dec 19, 2008)

ok, thanks no need help any more
i installed standard drivers for the touch pad and succeeded.
Thank you very much for your very useful and valueable advices!


----------



## elek (Dec 19, 2008)

and please mark this thread as "solved"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI Elek,
I am glad to hear you have it up and running!
I am not sure if you installed the Quick Launch Buttons, but if need be here they are:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=3822841&lang=en

I have also added the WLan Broadcom driver to this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-need-driver-for-cq60-309828.html

Thanks for bringing it up to me. It may help others.

I will mark the thread as solved.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## elek (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Another issue with compaq CQ60 on XP*

Hello Bill,
i'm sorry for writing to this thread, it's marked as solved, but i've just found another problem so decided to continue this one. I was trying to set up a skype client and faced a problem with my built-in microphone - it's not working). As i mentioned in previouse posts all devices in device manager console are being shown as working, in audio properties console in control panel there is only one option for audio recording device - Conexant HD audio input. It's properties are unavailable. It look like it's a line input or something like that rather than microphone device. 
I will very much appreciate if you advice how to turn it on.
Thanks a lot in advance and regards,
Konstantin


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Another issue with compaq CQ60 on XP*

Hi Elek,
See if the mjc is muted.
*Right click *on the speaker in the *lower right *corner of the *task bar*>*Open Volume Control*

A window will open *Master Volume*>*Options Tab*>*Properties*

A *Properties* window will open>Under *Mixer Device *scroll to your *Audio Input Device*

The window will change to *Recording*>Click on *Mic Volume *under *Show the Following Volume Controls*>OK

A new window will open *Recording Controls*>*Mic Volume*
Be sure the *Mic Volume *is not muted (*Uncheck it*)

Let me know how you make out.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## elek (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: [SOLVED] Another issue with compaq CQ60 on XP*

Hi Bill,
thanks for posting, i checked what you recommended and found that there are two option under recording - line and microphone. First i did it according to your recommendation (enabled only microphone to appear on the Recording Controls) but the check box at the buttom couldn't be unchecked (it was active, not greyed out or something like that, but clicking on it didn't take any effect). Then i enabled both microphone and line and found that only one of them could be selected at the moment (like if i select line, then microphone get automatically checked out and vice versa).
And even if i uncheck the microhpone it still doesn't capture any sound.
Any ideas if anything could help before reinstalling the drivers?
Thanks in advance and regards,
Konstantin


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: [SOLVED] Another issue with compaq CQ60 on XP*

HI,
See if any of this helps:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&product=3822841&rule=5576&lang=en#N523

Does an external mic work?
Does the mic work using something other than Skype?


----------



## NarrowMind (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Another issue with compaq CQ60 on XP*



BCCOMP said:


> HI,
> See if any of this helps:
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...&cc=us&product=3822841&rule=5576&lang=en#N523
> 
> ...



Hi, first of all I like to thank this forum for the fast and relaible information it provides. Thanks to this forum I managed to downgrade my Compaq CQ60-105eg from vista to xp.

I also encounter the same problem with the internal mic, it doesn't react on sound input. Not in Windows not in Skype! An external microphone works great on the line-in.

I have followed the information on the trouble-shouting page provided by HP, and notched that by _Device Manager>Sound, video and game controllers_, I have two _Conexant HD-Audio SmartAudio 221_ installed, and one of them is markt with a ":exclaim:". choud I remove this one?

Thank you for your time!


----------

